# Dead End Turkey Calls -- NEW Company



## Kevin Farr (Jan 18, 2012)

Saw where Mitchell Johnston has started a call company.  He had been with Woodhaven.  He did very well the last 2 years at the National calling contests.  I think I'll stop by and play some of his calls if he is at the Nationals this year.  It looks like Shane Hendershot is not with Zinc now either.  He did well in the contests as well.


----------



## MKW (Jan 18, 2012)

*...*

I heard that Mitchell has only killed like 2 turkeys in his lifetime. I wonder if that's true?? 

Mike


----------



## DMP (Jan 18, 2012)

Must be something in the water.  Saw where Eddie Salter left HS.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Saw where Mitchell Johnston has started a call company.  He had been with Zinc.  He did very well the last 2 years at the National calling contests.  I think I'll stop by and play some of his calls if he is at the Nationals this year.  It looks like Shane Hendershot is not with Zinc now either.



Shane did leave Zink calls and is starting his own turkey calls company. I know them fellers from Ohio well


----------



## Gadget (Jan 18, 2012)

There's been a lot of jostling going on in the last year....


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 19, 2012)

MKW said:


> I heard that Mitchell has only killed like 2 turkeys in his lifetime. I wonder if that's true??
> 
> Mike



yikes


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 19, 2012)

Gadget said:


> There's been a lot of jostling going on in the last year....



Yep, lots of companies losing their callers and/or prostaff.  Makes you wonder if it's the individual or the company.  I know that sometimes people move on to better themselves.  I also know that sometimes people get "used and abused" and taken advantage of.  False promises from companies and the attitude of owners/management probably comes into play in some situations.

I wonder what the futures market looks like for insect repellent and precious metals?


----------



## deuce1 (Jan 19, 2012)

*eddie salter*



DMP said:


> Must be something in the water.  Saw where Eddie Salter left HS.



Eddie is with Down and Dirty now!


----------



## ssm (Jan 19, 2012)

Sometime around last June, Shane and Mitchell announced that they would be starting their own call companies.   Shane's is called Hendershot Game Calls and Mitchell's is  Dead End Game Calls. 

Shane was with Zink.
MJ was with Woodhaven.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 19, 2012)

ssm said:


> Sometime around last June, Shane and Mitchell announced that they would be starting their own call companies.   Shane's is called Hendershot Game Calls and Mitchell's is  Dead End Game Calls.
> 
> Shane was with Zink.
> MJ was with Woodhaven.



I looked at my post and realized my fingers didn't type what I was thinking.  I corrected it.  Dumb country boy me.


----------



## 3CB (Jan 25, 2012)

Who are you calling for Sadler?


----------



## ssm (Jan 26, 2012)

3CB said:


> Who are you calling for Sadler?




Southland


----------



## head buster (Jan 29, 2012)

deuce1 said:


> Eddie is with Down and Dirty now!



Eddie will also have his own tv show. He will be in S. GA hunting with a buddy of mine the first week of the GA season. My buddy from LA is producing Eddie's and Alex Rutledges' new shows: The Real Turkey Man(I think) and Bloodline.


----------



## GobblerFever (May 12, 2012)

I don't know Mitchell all that well but I have had the pleasure of hunting with him before and he is a killer. He's a mountain boy, and them guys know how to close the coffin (many many more than two lol). This isn't to mention all the birds he's called in for other people. Also picked up some of his calls and they sing! Great turkey calls and a great guy!


----------



## TK1 (May 12, 2012)

Why work for someone else when you can work for yourself ...There is a ton of money to be made in turkey calls,especially since the most sought after call is disposable


----------



## callerman (May 13, 2012)

I've used dead end mouth calls this year here in  Virginia and had great luck. The calls are real easy to use because of light stretched latex.I like these calls roadkill split v,shipwwreck,batwing 3 and batwing 2 for close calling.The slate,box and glass calls also sound great.


----------

